# Lakes You Fish The Most For Bass



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Just trying to get some winter Bass fishing chat in the boring month of February.......I hate this month!

What are your Bass fishing lakes?
mine are: 
Piedmont

Salt Fork...never liked going there but the last two or three years it's just HOT!

Clendenning.......really surprised me this year!

Barkcamp St. Park


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Portage, Tappan and Milton


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

mogadore has had my heart the last two seasons, the other place is my little secret.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Milton, Milton, and Milton. lol 

Seriously though, I do like fishing Lake Milton a lot. It's got a great population of small mouth with some real bruisers of both small mouth and large mouth. Mosquito is a definite must fish. It's the best over 1,500 acre lake for bass that I have ever fished in Ohio. Berlin can be real good at times. West Branch can be really tough, but it has some real quality fish.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Like Portage, Erie and Berlin love the smallies in erie and berlin.. And portage offers some quality large mouth


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoover as it's 5 minutes from home and I can run over there after work.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd also agree with Milton as well. I also am a fan of Mogadore for real quality bass. Gonna "Branch" out this year as well and make a run down to Leesville, a underdog in the bass dept. as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Bimmer said:


> Hoover as it's 5 minutes from home and I can run over there after work.


Hey BIMMER one of my best friends lives on Chatam Ridge Rd.For years I wanted to bring my boat up to fish HOOVER. Any good fishing there?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Kiser is usually pretty good for me. Some success at Cowan from shore, gonna try it from a yak this year.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Dillon, Seneca, rush creek And a couple other electric only and 10hp lakes that I prefer. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## linesnapper (Apr 23, 2012)

For me it's Mogadore. I really concentrated a lot of my fishing time there last year. Caught a lot of quality fish. ODNR hasn't updated it for 2012, but in 2011 it was 2nd only to Lake Erie in most Fish Ohio awards for LMB.

Gonna branch out and try Milton and Nimisila this year. Have heard some good things. Can't wait for warmer weather!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i fish mostly amick and amann res in galion. im from the city they in and lived their all my life and im still not sure which is which lol so i just call em top and bottom. good numbers at top and the shallow muddy water of the bottom has driven me crazy.like 8 trips and a 14inch being the biggest crazy. i got to clearfork every now and then but its tough fishing from shore there


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

jason_0545 said:


> i fish mostly amick and amann res in galion. im from the city they in and lived their all my life and im still not sure which is which lol so i just call em top and bottom. good numbers at top and the shallow muddy water of the bottom has driven me crazy.like 8 trips and a 14inch being the biggest crazy. i got to clearfork every now and then but its tough fishing from shore there


Jason, check out the video entitled "Jig and Pig Football". That was a Amann Reservoir fish! http://www.ohiobassblog.com/videos/

I agree, tons of number in Amick, Amann can be tough, but there are some big fish in there, no doubt about it! I'll probably make a spring trip up there in March. Good times.

As for my favorite bass fisheries in Ohio, there are a lot, but Indian, Clear Fork, O'Shaughnessy, OH River, and Mosquito are probably my favorite.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nimi nimi and nimi


----------



## preble rebel (Nov 28, 2012)

Acton lake and Rush Run are 2 of my favorites


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

fishingredhawk said:


> Jason, check out the video entitled "Jig and Pig Football". That was a Amann Reservoir fish! http://www.ohiobassblog.com/videos/
> 
> I agree, tons of number in Amick, Amann can be tough, but there are some big fish in there, no doubt about it! I'll probably make a spring trip up there in March. Good times.
> 
> As for my favorite bass fisheries in Ohio, there are a lot, but Indian, Clear Fork, O'Shaughnessy, OH River, and Mosquito are probably my favorite.


Nice video. Those are what i was looking for by going down there. I caught a couple on a black jig, and a black havoc devil spear. I think most of the problem im having is that i mostly go down there in a canoe and im not used to fishing from something moving. lol So much trees around the bank and little places to fish i havent tried much from shore except under the bridge. Where i caught many smaller ones on rebel cranks and grubs. Also i was guessing the trap video is from the top???? I was thinking of trying that Pline flouroclear u mentioned in the video anything i should know about it? Nice fish tho


----------

